# slight vinegar taste



## jkrug (Nov 22, 2013)

I have made a couple batches of wine within the past year that have gone south after bottling. After awhile they begin to have slight vinegar taste to them. What can make it have that slight taste? Any thoughts? Don't wanna make the same mistakes again. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## mjrisenhoover (Nov 23, 2013)

If you can keep everything clean and sanitized, limit the amount of oxygen exposure to your wine, and use the right amount of sulfites that should help keep them buggies away.

Here is a little article on wine turning to vinegar. 

Good luck!


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you know (or have reason to suspect) what your SO2 levels were before bottling?


----------



## Turock (Nov 24, 2013)

I agree with hoover. Acetobacter bacteria is everywhere. That's why everything that touches your wine--from vats to tools-- need to be sanitized with meta.

The second thing is that because vinegar production is an oxidative process, it takes oxygen to produce it. So limit headspace in your carboys and use proper amounts of sulfite for the PH of your wines.


----------



## Turock (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't forget to sanitize bottles, too.


----------



## jkrug (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I appreciate it.


----------

